

Startups Can Avoid a Privacy Class Action with a Single Clause - portiad
http://blog.foundersnetwork.com/2012/09/2865/

======
cperciva
Don't Be Evil applies here.

If you get to the point where you're asking "how can we screw our users
without getting sued?" things have gone very very wrong.

~~~
genwin
It's often "how can we serve our users without getting sued?" A user can sue
because they find the colors on your site depressing.

------
antonej
Not just privacy. _Any_ consumer class action -- as long as _AT &T Mobility_
holds -- can theoretically be avoided by a well-drafted arbitration/class-
action waiver clause in the site TOS or other customer agreement.

~~~
enraged_camel
I'm not a lawyer, but if I remember correctly, things like TOS and EULA are
not always legally binding, and can be invalidated if a judge finds them
legally questionable.

------
portiad
When working on a startup there are so many things to think about. Avoiding
Action Lawsuits... never seems to be a top priority. Advice worth thinking
about and implementing +1.

------
kabdib
Malware being served from that site (don't know if it's ads or what; my AV
system quarantined JS/Blacole.IT).

------
genwin
Automattic.com (runs WordPress) has this wording in their Terms of Use. The
put those terms under a Creative Commons license so that anyone can copy it
and re-purpose it for their own needs.

